# Red shifters, X7 10spd rear derailleur OK?



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Just want to confirm if I can run the following combo:

-Red Shifters
-X7 10 speed RD
-PG-1050 11-36 cassette

Thanks!!!


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

According to my local SRAM rep all the 10am stuff is compatable


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Indeed.


----------

